# - Artisan Chef Knives -



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Brand:* Takeshi Saji
*Series:* Urushi & Makie
*Origin:* Japan











*Brand:* Murray Carter
*Series:* Kuro-uchi
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Hattori
*Series:* KD
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Zubeng Forge
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* China










*Brand:* Tanaka
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* David Boye
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Konosuke
*Series:* Sakura
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Devin Thomas
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sanetsu
*Series:* ZDP-189
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Fowler
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kumagoro
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Boker
*Series:* Damascus Superior
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Sirou Kamo
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Eduardo Berado
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Brazil










*Brand:* Sadayasu
*Series:* Yasugi Kigami
*Origin:* Japan


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Brand:* ULI Hennicke
*Series:* Unique
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Koji Hara
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* TC Blades
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Israel










*Brand:* Echizen
*Series:* 1310
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand: *Thomas Haslinger
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Watanabe
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Michael Rader
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Asai
*Series:* Suminagashi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Bill Burke
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Moritaka
*Series:* Supreme
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Rodrigue
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada











*Brand:* Wakui
*Series:* V2 Kurouchi
*Origin: *Japan








*Brand:* JB Facas
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Brazil










*Brand:* Yoshikane
*Series: *Tamamoku
*Origin: *Japan










*Brand:* Kramer
*Series:* Meiji 
*Origin: *United States


----------



## Customfan (Apr 26, 2011)

:viking:

Overload!! Tooo---- mannyy-----coool---- kni.......

If I had to chose one... I would probably go with the Hattori KD... how about you? The Kramer looks good!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Brand:* Yoshikane
*Series:* Raiun Damascus
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Monzaburo
*Series:* Honyaki
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Koraat
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Aoki
*Series:* Aogami 2 Warikomi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Konosuke
*Series:* Mirror
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Güde
*Series:* Markus Balbach Damascus
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Fujiwara
*Series:* Denka no Hoto
*Origin: * Japan










*Brand:* Aaron Schwartz
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Shigefusa
*Series:* Kitaeji
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Takeda
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Hansjörg Kilchenmann
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Switzerland










*Brand:* Heiji
*Series:* Stainless
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Zakuri
*Series:* Kurouchi
*Origin:* Japan









*Brand:* Ray Rogers
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Masakage
*Series:* Kato san
*Origin:* Japan


----------



## goodchef1 (Apr 26, 2011)

MORE! MORE! MORE! :happy2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 26, 2011)

This should be a sticky entitled "What knife to buy".:headbang:


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2011)

Stay tuned...there's more to come!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't call this spam with so many nice pictures of nice knives but what's the point here?


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess its supposed to be a photo gallery. 

Some of them are gorgeous. Others, not so much..


----------



## Larrin (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree that some of the knives look out of place. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 26, 2011)

Speaking of the thread on the other list..................................


----------



## Cipcich (Apr 26, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Speaking of the thread on the other list..................................


 
The inclusion of one particular knife leads me to think this post may be by the same person . . .


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 27, 2011)

sure seems like the same person. This thread is going to go to crap quickly, as pics of every knife ever made are added.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Too bad the thread isn't "Artisan Chef Knives *I Own*".


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 27, 2011)

I immediately thought it was the same person...we'll see soon enough.


----------



## DevinT (Apr 27, 2011)

Of all the custom knives that I've made, he picks a mid tech to represent my work.

Hoss


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 27, 2011)

And you could of at least used a photo of Devin's customs versus the mid-tech ITK.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahaha, how did we post that at the same time! We are connected somehow...maybe if I think hard enough you'll just make a suji and send it to my address??


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

There. Fixed that.


----------



## DevinT (Apr 27, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Hahaha, how did we post that at the same time! We are connected somehow...maybe if I think hard enough you'll just make a suji and send it to my address??



Thanks man,

Sure, it's on its way.

Hoss


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## shankster (Apr 27, 2011)

So many beautiful knives,so little money.....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Salty dog said:


>


 
OK!! Now one of the "sword" you have by Michael Rader?


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2011)

Not to pile on. (Well sorta) That's 20K right there.


----------



## goodchef1 (Apr 27, 2011)

it's worth a alot more now! Man, I think I'll go back to collecting bottle caps, but I do need a semitar for my arsenal.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2011)

*Brand:* Mizuno Tanrenjo
*Series:* Minamoto Akitada
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Itou
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Hideo Kitaoka
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Kazahana
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Yamawaku
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 29, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Not to pile on. (Well sorta) That's 20K right there.


 
yeeee eeee eeeee eeeee --- oooowza...
:Ooooh::Ooooh:


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 29, 2011)

What else do you have left other than the DT?


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 30, 2011)

everything but the Kramer.


----------



## ecchef (May 1, 2011)

Everett McGhee.


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2011)

*Brand:* Christoph Deringer
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada











*Brand:* Kirin Hamono
*Series:* R4
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Alex Blue
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sakon
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Suisin
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2011)

*Brand:* Mizuno Tanrenjo
*Series:* Minamoto Akitada
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Bill Buxton
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Itou
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Kazahana
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan











*Brand:* Yamawaku
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Masakage
*Series:* Kato san
*Origin:* Japan











*Brand:* Alex Blue
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sakon
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Suisin
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan












*Brand:* Keijiro Doi
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Thomas Haslinger
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Takagi
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Ichimonji
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Rock Blade
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United Kingdom


----------



## ecchef (May 5, 2011)

What's with the Rock Blade. That stuff is absolute shite. :yuck:


----------



## Vertigo (May 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Too bad the thread isn't "Artisan Chef Knives *I Own*".


Don't know about you, but I own _one_ of em..


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2011)

Quit yer braggin'!
Haha. Jk


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 5, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Quit yer braggin'!
> Haha. Jk


 
Post a pic of that pass around you've got right now.


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2011)

Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2011)

Pierre Rodrigue
Damasteel
240mm gyuto


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2011)

I'm tellin ya, that knife should be called "The Flying Tiger"!!


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2011)

I call it the "Great White Shark"!
You can call it what you want when you have it! Haha


----------



## riverie (May 5, 2011)

Yeah now I believe it's the "most beautiful chef knife in the world" thread. Keep 'em coming..........


----------



## Mattias504 (May 6, 2011)

This is creepily familiar....


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 6, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Everett McGhee.


 
That's gorgeous. Where is there more of his work? My Google-fu is failing me.


----------



## Shimmer (May 6, 2011)

*Brand:* Tadatsuna
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Phil Ernest
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand: *Masamoto
*Series:* KS
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jean-José Tritz
*Series:* N/A
*Origin: * Germany










*Brand:* Aritsugu
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Diamon
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Yoshihiro
*Series:* Hagane
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jim Arbuckle
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sakai Yusuke
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 7, 2011)

This tread starts to bring bad memories from another forum...


----------



## El Pescador (May 7, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what the point of this thread is....

Pesky


----------



## peterm (May 7, 2011)

Yeah. Several of them aren't all that appealing, nor would I classify them as "artisan" in how I usually think of the word, although of course everyone's entitled to his own opinion.


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Pierre Rodrigue
> Damasteel
> 240mm gyuto


 
That is cool.


----------



## Shimmer (May 7, 2011)

Since this thread appears to be generating more than a number of negative comments, I've decided to no longer add any more posts to it.


----------



## Vertigo (May 8, 2011)

Shimmer said:


> generating more than a number of negative comments


Ugh... what?


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find this Everett McGhee character?

BTW
To OP: To run out of numbers to delineate comments, it would require submissions in orders of magnitudes greater than the servers allow. Don't sweat it, I'll keep count if you want to keep posting.


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> That is cool.


 
Now this means something!


----------



## Vertigo (May 9, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> To OP: To run out of numbers to delineate comments, it would require submissions in orders of magnitudes greater than the servers allow.


 Well said. I tried a few times to phrase that sentiment appropriately, but eventually just gave up with an "ugh... what?"

For the record, I think the OP did a much better job this time around with his submissions.


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2011)

For those of you who are interested, the full list of Chef's knives (75+) can be found here on a single page:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/842125-Artisan-Chef-Knives


----------

